# My First Subcool Super Soil Grow



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 6, 2012)

I recently made myself a nice big batch of Subcool's Super Soil.  And while it cooked in the sunshine, I ordered some Serious Seeds AK-47 feminized seeds from the Attitude.  Germination with the paper towel method and planting in 1-inch rockwool cubes went great.  These AK-47 seeds sure are aggressive.

Once roots were bursting out the bottom of the 1-inch rockwool cubes, I plugged them into 3.5-inch rockwool cubes, and began feeding with a quarter-strength Advanced Nutrients solution.  Growth was amazingly explosive under T5 lighting.

Once roots were bursting out the bottom of the 3.5-inch rockwool cubes, I transplanted into 1-gallon pots with 40% Super Soil on the bottom, and 60% Roots Organic on top.

That was a mistake.

Although growth was explosive, nutrient burn ensued.  I didn't realize that the plants were too young for Super Soil.  I thought about replanting into 1-gallon pots with 100% Roots Organic soil, but I decided to wait it out and hope the plants would adjust.  And I'm glad I did.

One week later, all plants have 2-3 new nodes of growth that show no signs of nutrient burn.

Live and learn.  Next grow, I will use 100% Roots Organic soil, until I transplant into the 7-gallon pots.  Only then will I use Super Soil (50% on the bottom, 50% Roots Organic on the top).


----------

